
Try To Stop The Fire From The Latest Release of Mono 2.0 - joepruitt
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/Joe/archive/2008/10/06/try-to-stop-the-fire-from-the-latest-release-of.aspx
======
biohacker42
There's some twisted fun in developing .NET on Linux :)

